# "Donnez votre avis" dans l'App Store ?



## Apache (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai posté quelques avis sur l'App Store sur plusieurs applications. 
Mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi ces avis ne sont pas publiés. 
J'ai bien tout respecté, mes avis sont rédigés correctement et de manière juste mais j'ai par exemple un avis envoyé le 24 décembre 2009 qui n'est toujours pas publié.

Alors que se passe t-il ? Aurais-je oublié de faire quelque chose ?
Dernière question : Comment vérifier que son avis est publié ?

A+


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2010)

Moi, tous mes avis sont publiés.

Sinon, tu peux voir tes avis sur ton compte en te connectant sur itunes. Clic sur ton adresse qui apparait en haut  à droite dans la fenêtre itunes store, la, tu pourras voir le bouton : Gérer les avis.

Ensuite, tu peux les supprimer ou les compléter.


----------

